# 10 gallon: HC/Dwarf Hairgrass



## NyteBlade

Has anyone tried Dwarf Hairgrass and HC together in a 10 gallon? I was thinking about something like HC as a foreground (ground plant) with some zebra rocks surrounded by hairgrass and some bylxa japonica in the background. Opinions? :smile:


----------



## jeepn4x4

I think it would look cool. The only problem I can for see is getting your hands on dwarf hairgrass. Unless you already have some. I have been trying to get some for 3 weeks.


----------



## anthonysquire

The hair grass is going to be a pia to keep the runners out of the hc. I had a 10 set up almost exactly as you are describing. Here is the thread with some pictures. My advice is either forget the hc or hairgrass, both together is a lot of work.


----------



## monkeyruler90

anthonysquire's tank was beautiful, were you thinking of doing something like that?

you can always add a deep plastic barrier into the substrate that oughta keep the runners from invading the HC. and with weekly maintenance you can always keep it looking nice.


----------



## NyteBlade

monkeyruler90 said:


> anthonysquire's tank was beautiful, were you thinking of doing something like that?
> 
> you can always add a deep plastic barrier into the substrate that oughta keep the runners from invading the HC. and with weekly maintenance you can always keep it looking nice.


Anthony does have a beautiful tank :smile: I was actually thinking about something more like this...(found on the internet) with a bit more HC, a bit less hairgrass, and Bylxa Japonica in the background for a bit more "stemmy" atmosphere.


----------



## monkeyruler90

i think that would look awesome, and if the DHG sends runners inside the HC then i guess it'll just make it look more natural.

yeah and i agree, the blyxa in the background would definitely give it a better effect.


----------



## CL

NyteBlade said:


> Has anyone tried Dwarf Hairgrass and HC together in a 10 gallon?


Sure have, this was my first _real_ attempt at a planted tank. DIY CO2, plain sand, no ferts, daily excel w/ sunshine supplementation 40 watts of 6500k cfl's. No _real_ scape


----------



## ddtran46

heres my 7 gallon with hc, dwarf hairgrass and zebra rocks.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I tend to like the look of dwarf hair grass and hc mixed together. I feel it gives a more natural look to any scape if they are somewhat tamed properly.

Nyteblades post is a perfect example of this 


That being said, its nice to see great conversation from the "Aquascaping Sub-Forum" 

Regards, Orlando


----------



## chicken

Here are a couple shots of my 2.5 gallon with dwarf hairgrass, HC, and Anubias nana 'petite'. I apologize for the blurry photos --photography is not one of my talents.  First photo was taken late 9-08. Second photo taken a couple weeks ago. 

Amazonia substrate, 26 watts pc lighting, diy co2. Tank has been running almost 9 months. I only recently started dosing with Flourish 2-3 times a week. 

It's true that the hairgrass runners will intermingle with the HC. In a small tank, it's not such a big deal to tweeze out the hairgrass now and again to keep it from getting out of control. Sometimes I also just trim it short with scissors.

I think blyxa would go nicely with the hairgrass and HC.


----------

